# Frio polar nos EUA pode ser efeito do aquecimento global



## iceworld (6 Jan 2014 às 16:42)

Atlanta, Nashville e Tennessee estão hoje com temperaturas mais baixas do que Anchorage, no Alaska.

Ler mais: http://expresso.sapo.pt/frio-polar-...o-do-aquecimento-global=f849115#ixzz2pda7srPL


----------



## CptRena (6 Jan 2014 às 17:07)

*Re: Frio polar nos EUA pode ser efeito do aquecimento global  Ler mais: http://expres*



iceworld disse:


> Atlanta, Nashville e Tennessee estão hoje com temperaturas mais baixas do que Anchorage, no Alaska.
> 
> Ler mais: http://expresso.sapo.pt/frio-polar-...o-do-aquecimento-global=f849115#ixzz2pda7srPL



Lá vêm os media espalhar boatos, como de costume. Eu já estava à espera a ver quando é que saíam notícias deste género 

Nada contra ti, iceworld


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

Olha as tretas do costume, se há calor é aquecimento global, se há frio é aquecimento global, pobres idiotas com as teorias da conspiração.


----------



## Zapiao (6 Jan 2014 às 19:06)

Se é culpa do aquecimento entao porque há este frio ?........


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jan 2014 às 20:00)

é verdade agora o aquecimento tem as costas largas


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jan 2014 às 21:46)

Se o aquecimento global é o culpado, do frio em alguns estados nos EUA?! É daquelas coisas, difíceis de provar.

Uma coisa é certa, o aquecimento global é aferido com a variação da temperatura média da Terra. Mas tal não impede que exista um desvio padrão dessa média, pontual no tempo ou localizado no espaço, que provoque flutuações na temperatura tais, como o frio sentido nos EUA!

O que digo, é que é difícil provar os efeitos do aquecimento global, mas tal não impede a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos.

E se há frio anormal naquela região, concerteza que aquecimento anormal noutra região do globo, nem que cujos efeitos estejam diluídos num espaço muito maior e que nos passem ao lado, sem nos apercebermos!

Frio naquela região dos EUA, significa uma subida de ar tropical, algures no atlântico norte, e por essa razão tudo se equilibra, calor e frio!


----------



## bigfire (7 Jan 2014 às 15:27)

Ainda falta vir algum iluminado, dizer, que pode ser o ínicio da próxima Era Glacial, seria o cúmulo


----------

